# Athens Achery Latest Arsenal



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is my latest Assassin!
Black fade to camo!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

that looks amazing i want one


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Jason Hudkins -Owner of Athens Archery came up with the idea and when I saw it my jaw dropped it is sweet and I never have seen one like this in a black fade to camo, Strings and cables really set it off well.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

looks great!:darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## dawgs2323 (Oct 26, 2008)

What kind of bow stand is that? I have seen alot of pics of it just can't figure out what it is and where to get one!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

The bow stand is a Quick stand do a search on here and you will find alot of info.
Thanks for compliments on the bow guys I really love it.


----------



## joe4blow (Oct 24, 2008)

i think your missing a draw stop...


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Just like the elites it tunes better without the bottom draw stop, you dont really need a bottom draw stop on the bow.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

dkoutdoors said:


> Just like the elites it tunes better without the bottom draw stop, you dont really need a bottom draw stop on the bow.


One stop vs. two is not going to effect how you tune that cam system at all! No they don't have to have that stop, but it does give an ever so slight harder wall.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats freakin awesome!! combining my favorite camo pattern into a black fade its like somebody was in my mind. I may find it hard not to buy a bow again this year damn economy. Will the fading be an option on the Athens bows? and if so how much more for this option and how do they shoot. ONly slaved cable bows available here are bowtechs my Elites were rare and I probably wont get to shoot my next choice. I like the draw and back wall of my Synergy and E-Force is it comprobable?


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a great looking bow.

By the way, i am really digging the doinkstinger and or / B-Stonker, lol. :darkbeer:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Love the camo/black fade. I was hoping that was what the Hoyt black and camo would look like. The Athen's bows are looking very nice so far.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

wolfseason said:


> Thats freakin awesome!! combining my favorite camo pattern into a black fade its like somebody was in my mind. I may find it hard not to buy a bow again this year damn economy. Will the fading be an option on the Athens bows? and if so how much more for this option and how do they shoot. ONly slaved cable bows available here are bowtechs my Elites were rare and I probably wont get to shoot my next choice. I like the draw and back wall of my Synergy and E-Force is it comprobable?


I think the draw cycle is really simillar to the elite but the Athens is smooth all through the full draw cycle, This may be an option color combo I will have to talk to Jason to see what the cost of this option would be.
I think my stabalizer (B-Stoinker) is pretty cool, Crazy ideas. Athens will be at the ATA show in January so for those of you who will have the opportunity to go please stop by the booth and check us out also go to the range and shoot it, Everyone is different and Athens is setting the stage.


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

nice, but it would be better if the fade was more gradual..


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Do they , Athens , have a website ?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

website is being developed, Pm me for more info.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Someone attach the pics please...
I can't see photobucket stuff on a Gov. computer. :angry:


----------



## painterman (May 25, 2006)

shot the athens along with the admiral the captain and aphamax .the athens was the one that impressed me the most,very nice very smooth draw and quiet without any stab.have since shot the z28 and think i like just little more,and not by much and only because of longer ata and bh on the z but on the draw and on the shot these bows are very close to being the same.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Someone attach the pics please...
> I can't see photobucket stuff on a Gov. computer. :angry:


here ya go ..........


.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Abump for an awesome bow


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*stab*

love that hybrid stab there buddy:thumbs_up


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

ok ~ million dollar question .................where and how much to posses one of these bows with the trick paint job?:tongue:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Send me a PM and I will give you the info you neeed


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Got your PM. Thanks


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*WOW*....that is neat. :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wait till ya see mine......

its a lefty!!! thats right Athens didnt forget us lefthanded guys.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Cant wait to see yours Rod


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dkoutdoors said:


> Cant wait to see yours Rod


I have to admit that is one nice looking bow,,,,,love the fade....!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Did you get a confirmation on the eta of the lefties?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dkoutdoors said:


> Did you get a confirmation on the eta of the lefties?


yes he is cutting my 30" cam this week...he has the lefty riser ready!


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

is there website up and running yet? i seen they have one in the 2009 archery industry phone book.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Little fella's first Bow kill*

Wes one of my employees took his first Buck with a bow Good job and im proud of you Partner,

Thanks for the hard work "Wes"

Jason


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*freezer meat*

Here is one of the Doe that we took this weekend Freezer meat gota keep Mama and my 6 kids fed LOL

this doe is aroun 125lbs and this picture tells me one thing "I need to go on a diet" she looks small compared to me behind her. LOL

The Athens Assassins have put some deer down this last week tally so far "10" 

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats Wes an Jason!


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Slim,

If that was me in the picture, I would say the doe was 60#'s and I was 
160 #'s to make it sound better. LOL


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Thats right these Athens have let the air out of alot of whitetail. I have killed 4 does with mine since last sunday.:thumbs_up Let me show you my Athens a.k.a. "The Camo Killa"*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *Thats right these Athens have let the air out of alot of whitetail. I have killed 4 does with mine since last sunday.:thumbs_up Let me show you my Athens a.k.a. "The Camo Killa"*


nice shootin there *******!!!! I heard from Jason that you have been whackn' and stackn':smile:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Well thanks Rodney i have had a great season so far & i aint done yet. The Assassian's have been putting these bows to work.:shade:*


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*My first buck with My Athens*

well this is my 2008 Indiana Buck just dropped him off at the Taxy

Had to go swiming for this one you guess is jumped in the river had to go swimming. shot him opening day of shotgun with my bow. All my freinds where gun hunting guess i'm stuborn.

Thanks 

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Nice buck Jason.:thumbs_up I was hoping you would pose in the pics with your "SUPER BAD" jeans on.:laugh:*


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice cams look fimilar.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*yep*

hell just about all the cams look the same anymore


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

I would just like to kill buck that had a rack that was as big as those brow tines. That is a pretty nice buck for an assassin.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice one.... :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Pete and I are in MO chasing deer,,,wanted to stop in and tell Jason congrats...heck of a buck....


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a guy shoot all the new bows hoyt, bowtech, Mathews and Pse then the Athens he liked the Athens better over the rest.:shade::thumbs_up


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*My son Zach with his first Deer. with the Athens*

This is my son Zach this is his first deer and it is the official first harvest ever with the Athens Bow. This doe blew her whistle and blasted out of there at last light, it was the last day of the youth opener. when she took off I said darnit I'll guess he will have to wait till next weekend and just then this kid let her fly, I couldnt believe it he shot her at a dead run and she piled up right there and I capture it all on my XL1 Canon. Now mosty would say I cant believe he took a shot on a dead run but remember he is 15 yrs old and I can remember being 15 and I have done some things that looking back I couldnt believe that I pulled it off, 

I'm really proud of my son and am happy that he was the first to put the Athens to work, 

Luv you Zach

Jason Hudkins


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome story Jason and congrats to you Zach.
I can tell you guys the footage is awesome Jason did a phenominal job filming that hunt.


----------



## Toad305 (May 12, 2006)

Are they avalible with 80# limbs?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*80#*

yes if you want one ill build it i have a 100# i built just for fun i actually enjoy shooting it.

Jason


----------



## Toad305 (May 12, 2006)

Sounds great , have to get down to Bass & Bucks to check them out. They look like awesome bows!..congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*New Bow*

Those are NICE looking bows!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks Fellow Hoosier*



Terry A said:


> Those are NICE looking bows!!!!:thumbs_up



Thanks for the compliment.

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

In my opinion they are the best bows for 2009


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*These bows need to come with tolietpaper cause they are the shat. Best bow i have ever killed with & sharp looking to. Guys & gals if you get a chance check these bows out you wont be sorry.*


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Athens love to EAT!!*

Big Mike The designer of the Athens took this Doe last weekend once season comes back in we are chasing a Big Boy and hope to get it on film.

Congrats Mike you couldn't of put a better shot on her and job well done.

Jason


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

any dealers in mi yet?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*dealers*

not yet we are going to solicit dealers at the ATA first


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Website yet? Bow specs? Model(s)?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

PMantle said:


> Website yet? Bow specs? Model(s)?


Here is the only place you can currently purchase the Athens bow.

http://www.bassandbucks.com/athens-archery-i-23.html

........:smile:


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Bass and bucks shows everything except for the speeds that they are getting. Really interested in this bow as a stable mate to my Tribute.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

lineape said:


> Bass and bucks shows everything except for the speeds that they are getting. Really interested in this bow as a stable mate to my Tribute.


they are going to be pushing the 330 IBO mark,,probably just a tad under.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm working in the Ft. Wayne area. Other than Bass and Bucks, is there any other place that I could take a look at on of these bows?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

lineape said:


> I'm working in the Ft. Wayne area. Other than Bass and Bucks, is there any other place that I could take a look at on of these bows?


not yet. but Bass and Bucks is only 45 minutes from Ft Wayne..:smile:

Athens will be at the ATA show in Indy.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

By the time I get off of work they are closed. Guess I'll have to wait until the show and hopefully can get a couple of tickets to the show.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

lineape said:


> By the time I get off of work they are closed. Guess I'll have to wait until the show and hopefully can get a couple of tickets to the show.


I got one in my shop just 30 miles away from you. Come by some time and test drive it.... :thumb:


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds cool jc, but it'll have to wait until after season is over. I'm gone all week and can only hunt on the weekends.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

What is the name of you shop and address?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

God's Country Outdoors

www.godscountryoutdoors.net


812-865-4663


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Any new info?:secret:


----------

